# installing new radio in 93 nissan sentra and have a few ?s



## sowntrax (Nov 23, 2004)

I also plan to replace the cigarette lighter because I think it's screwing around with the radio that's in there now. I've never had to replace it before though. It looks pretty simple, but I'd like a quick rundown on that anyway.  

I've never installed a radio before. I'm about to go now and go through some steps to get the covering off so I can access everything. I don't have the radio just yet, but I want to have some procedures out of the way so when I do get it, installation will be smooth and easy.

I'll be back to let ya know how that works out.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

To relace the cigarette lighter, you just take off the certer dash peice(4 screws, Two above radio and two under the ashtray thing) Pry that off and theres i think 2 wires clipping into the lighter, just unplug and replace! :hal:


----------



## sowntrax (Nov 23, 2004)

91sentra said:


> To relace the cigarette lighter, you just take off the certer dash peice(4 screws, Two above radio and two under the ashtray thing) Pry that off and theres i think 2 wires clipping into the lighter, just unplug and replace! :hal:


Thanks man.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

if you have never installed a radio then just get yourself the install kits available at Wal mart or any store that sells sterios get the wiring and the dash kits should be like 20-30 dollars unless you get them at car toys and theirs are not better. with those two kits a trained monkey could do the install want proof of that go to Car Toys and watch what they do just watch out for fleas


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Yeah you are going to need a wiring harness and an antenna adapter. Installing the radio is easy. The only sort of challenging part will be the wiring between the harness and the radio connectors. Other than that, its a straightforward job. Putting in speakers is a little more of a pain.


----------



## sowntrax (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, i got the center console off with no trouble. Now I just need to match up the correct wires for the radio. The back of the factory radio and the radio I bought differ(of course), so I need to match them up efficiently. The radio I bought has the wires marked for what they go to, but I just need to know where to match them up.


----------



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

*hey*

might help out just view the pdf with adobe acrobat
http://installdr.com/InstallDocs/Nissan/PDF/647033.pdf


----------



## sowntrax (Nov 23, 2004)

whoa unisonsentra, they have that file locked with a uname and pword man

(going to go install the new lighter well and goof off for a bit)


----------



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

*sorry*

hey, sorry about the link. I'll see if I can find the file in the future. i will pm you if i find anything.


----------



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

*hmmm*

www.installdr.com then go to do it yourself, then nissan then sentra 91-96


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

if you cant find a diagram to match stock wire colors, you can always do it the old fashioned way like me (sometimes in my friends' cars they had other wiring done and didnt match up with diags in book, which makes sense).

just use a cd player or something, get a hold of a 1/8" plug with bare wires on the end and mix-match the wires. you can also use a small 9v batt. and mix/match the wires in the console. you'll hear a pop from a speaker whenever you test the right wires... the pop is harmless as long as you dont do it repeatedly or hold it like that forever  

the pos. and neg. wires for each speaker are isolated from the car's ground, just so you know. as for the polarity... i dont think it really matters which is + or - , as long as you got the right wires. if you really want to know for sure, you can use the 9v method to tell. if you haven't already figured it out, lemme know and ill post how to determine the polarity....btw, lots of info on this in the Audio section of the forums.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=89082&highlight=radio

That's a writeup I did on sr20forums awhile ago, and the second post links a place for the correct wiring diagram :thumbup:


----------



## 94SE-R_wi (Sep 14, 2004)

Please dont cut the factory harness for the radio.... i am sure i am not the only one who buys a car and see's that the person before them didnt do it the right way and get a adapter, and gets pissed cause they have to figure a rats nest of wiring out when they want to put a radio in it. By the way you NEED a antenna adapter, if you dont get one you will not only not have FM but the radio grounds through the antenna wire, and it will not turn on unless you ground it without using the harness.
-Ben


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

94SE-R_wi said:


> Please dont cut the factory harness for the radio....


wish someone had told that to the previous owner of my car.... i spent quite some time cleaning up his mess... he cut the harness, left twisted splices bare, and hooked up the pwr wire(s) for the old backlight to one of the speaker outputs! >_< so i have no LF speaker output now  just a few things the moron did to the poor thing... he really had no right even thinking about touching the audio system...much less the car.

well whether u cut the harness or not, do remember you have a 12v,ACC, and another power wire(s) (for backlight,cant remember if there's one or two). Be sure not to get any of them mixed up! dont forget to disconnect the battery before u hook up the new deck. 

i think the backlight pwr wires are on a separate smaller harness....i think thats what my book's diag shows.... i wouldnt know for sure since i didnt have any harnesses left when i got the car *curses previous owner*


----------



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

*tell me about it*

The previous owner of my b13 wired my radio with electrical twisties and made the radio come on even when the key was out.......


----------

